# Audison Bit One HD



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, I have been talking to a Audison retailer who has some contacts at Elettromedia saying the Bit One HD should be announced soon (CES most likely). Has anyone heard anything or what improvements they may be making? I always found it funny that the Bit Play HD can do 24bit/96kHz but the Bit One can only process 24bit/48k. It is the main reason I held off buying the Bit One and getting rid of my Alpine PXA-H800 DSP.


----------



## pdc001 (Sep 4, 2014)

On Audison's site, they had a video they made at the beginning of the year and they showed a brief shot of the bit 1 HD. All I can see is that they added more channels which I'm excited about. I'll have to consider selling my bit 1 for the new HD.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

The beginning of the year? Seems like a long time to tease a product without any announcement this late in the year. I am hoping they up the sampling rate from 24/48 to 24/96 (or higher). Since I am going digital all the way I guess that limitation wont stop me. I couldnt care less about more channels since I will be only using 3 way components with one sub. Wish I could find that video just the same


----------



## pdc001 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah it was in the beginning of the year. I'm sure that video is still on their site, just have to dig for it. Something about Full HD that's all I can remember. They didn't go into any details about it, just showed a quick picture of it and saw it had more channels and that's it. Also tried asking them on Facebook but all they replied back was, releasing it soon......**** tease bastards.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

You can always get the Helix DSP Pro which already processes at 96kHz.


----------



## ramses974 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hope , their was no noisefloor


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Is this one the one I saw on one of the CES coverage vids where they combine the hi-Rez player and DSP?

If they get the bugs out of the software of the Bit Play for it, it might be really dang great. Straight to DSP from source in one box. If they'd do a 2-din face for such a thing instead of a little controller.. bam!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Nobody has a 1 DIN dash in their car anymore, let alone a 2 DIN. :laugh:


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Is this one the one I saw on one of the CES coverage vids where they combine the hi-Rez player and DSP?
> 
> If they get the bugs out of the software of the Bit Play for it, it might be really dang great. Straight to DSP from source in one box. If they'd do a 2-din face for such a thing instead of a little controller.. bam!
> 
> ...



Or just get a 2 din HDMI monitor to control it


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> Nobody has a 1 DIN dash in their car anymore, let alone a 2 DIN. :laugh:


That's not funny!


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Our shop just recently hosted a training by Jason Digos, previously of Rockfor Fosgate (RTTI/top gun), he now works for elettromedia as the head of dealer training. He and I had long in depth conversations about system tuning, we also talked about the Audison Prima stuff.......but the training was specifically geared towards the bit tune. 

Even he had very little info about the upcoming audison processor.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

The audio shop I got a lot of my stuff installed at has a close relationship to Elettromedia. He told me to expect to see it at CES with a release shortly after (possibly this month). I was really hoping to go DA all the way to my amps but only if the Bit One HD can out perform my Alpine H800 DSP. I am still trying to find a better solution for getting digital out of my iPhone 6 (or iPad Mini 4) and having it go Toslink into the DSP. I am currently using a HDMI to Toslink converter for this but I lose volume control on the iPad/iPhone. I may just move my controller to a more convenient location for volume control. Currently its in my headliner (sunglass holder).


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Ya know what all DSP manufacturers should start doing?
They should start putting a little steering wheel remote port on their DSP's the same way even inexpensive decks almost all seem to have now. 

Now that I think about it....what the hell!! Why don't they? That's retarded!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

New AudioFrog DSP/Amp has that.


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

wow. i literally just bought a bit one yesterday. im new to all this and i didnt learn about tuning yet. but is processes at 96kHz really that important? from what i read the bit one is a good DSP, i was originally going to get a JPL but decided to go up a notch. 

i also plan to listen to my music from my iphone, does it not perform as good when i do that? because im reading this post from jack and he said "better solution for getting digital out of my iPhone 6 (or iPad Mini 4) and having it go Toslink into the DSP."

sounds like you got a g37 by your username, i got a g37 too and i currently listen to my music through my iphone 6 connected via the cable. 



JakeG37 said:


> The audio shop I got a lot of my stuff installed at has a close relationship to Elettromedia. He told me to expect to see it at CES with a release shortly after (possibly this month). I was really hoping to go DA all the way to my amps but only if the Bit One HD can out perform my Alpine H800 DSP. I am still trying to find a better solution for getting digital out of my iPhone 6 (or iPad Mini 4) and having it go Toslink into the DSP. I am currently using a HDMI to Toslink converter for this but I lose volume control on the iPad/iPhone. I may just move my controller to a more convenient location for volume control. Currently its in my headliner (sunglass holder).


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Niick said:


> They should start putting a little steering wheel remote port on their DSP's the same way even inexpensive decks almost all seem to have now.





subterFUSE said:


> New AudioFrog DSP/Amp has that.


Well played Andy!


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

I need the Bit One HD because I just bought a second AV5.1K and need 10 channels now. Hopefully they will provide a release date this week at CES.

If you just purchased a new Bit One make sure you got it for the new lower pricing. I think MSRP is $750 now.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Niick said:


> Ya know what all DSP manufacturers should start doing?
> They should start putting a little steering wheel remote port on their DSP's the same way even inexpensive decks almost all seem to have now.
> 
> Now that I think about it....what the hell!! Why don't they? That's retarded!


I've been suggesting this to manufacturers for a while now.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

subterFUSE said:


> New AudioFrog DSP/Amp has that.


And there's no telling if or when this will ever be available or go into production.


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

maximus5403 said:


> I need the Bit One HD because I just bought a second AV5.1K and need 10 channels now. Hopefully they will provide a release date this week at CES.
> 
> If you just purchased a new Bit One make sure you got it for the new lower pricing. I think MSRP is $750 now.


i paid $530 shipped for a new one on ebay.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Murkr said:


> wow. i literally just bought a bit one yesterday. im new to all this and i didnt learn about tuning yet. but is processes at 96kHz really that important? from what i read the bit one is a good DSP, i was originally going to get a JPL but decided to go up a notch.
> 
> i also plan to listen to my music from my iphone, does it not perform as good when i do that? because im reading this post from jack and he said "better solution for getting digital out of my iPhone 6 (or iPad Mini 4) and having it go Toslink into the DSP."
> 
> sounds like you got a g37 by your username, i got a g37 too and i currently listen to my music through my iphone 6 connected via the cable.


I am using a Lightning to HDMI adapter and running the HDMI into a ViewHD to get my optical out. Its the best solution I have found for iPhones/iPads. And you are correct, I own a G37


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

JakeG37 said:


> I am using a Lightning to HDMI adapter and running the HDMI into a ViewHD to get my optical out. Its the best solution I have found for iPhones/iPads. And you are correct, I own a G37


does this gives you a clearer signal or something? why do i even need this? what i do now is just hook my lightning cable up straight to the usb port and my music plays through my head unit.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Murkr said:


> does this gives you a clearer signal or something? why do i even need this? what i do now is just hook my lightning cable up straight to the usb port and my music plays through my head unit.


You can only get a true clean digital signal (bypassing the iPhone/iPad DAC) by going the HDMI adapter route or USB CCK along with a converter of some type to give you a COAX or Toslink out to feed into your processor. I think some HU's may do this as well but its not an option for some of us. So, to my knowledge, the quality of audio you are getting out of your iPhone/iPad is at best 16bit/44.1kHz. By "unlocking" the digital output of the iPhone/iPad you can get a must higher resolution 24bit/192kHz (with the right App and setup).


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that Apple iPod and iPhone devices are limited to 24/48 resolution max.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

I believe you are correct when stating the DAC in the phone itself is capable of 24/48, but you can bypass that using the method I stated.


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

Did they announce it yet? They showed this image at the end of their Prima video.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nothing but a damn tease! I want specs and pricing info!


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

JakeG37 said:


> I believe you are correct when stating the DAC in the phone itself is capable of 24/48, but you can bypass that using the method I stated.


yes, you are correct there. I use a 24bit 96kHz ADC/DAC iPad dock at work, made by Focusrite. I use it as a portable analyzer/test rig with AudioTools. It connects (obviously) via Lighning connector, and when connected, the iPad's internal ADC/DAC is completely bypassed, allowing playback of 96kHz hiRes recordings at their native resolution.


----------



## beemarman (Apr 10, 2006)

subterFUSE said:


> I'm pretty sure that Apple iPod and iPhone devices are limited to 24/48 resolution max.


CCK with Onkyo HF player would let you play hirez files from your iphone, ipad devices.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

beemarman said:


> CCK with Onkyo HF player would let you play hirez files from your iphone, ipad devices.


Is the Onkyo HF Player an app? If so, how are you connecting the CCK to your DSP?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

JakeG37 said:


> Is the Onkyo HF Player an app? If so, how are you connecting the CCK to your DSP?


the CCK allows the iOS device to function as a USB host. Therefore, whatever USB DAC you decide to connect to the host (iOS w/CCK) is up to you. Some USB DACs have analog unbalanced headphone out. Some have optical out. Some have balanced analog out. Ya know, at that point it's a function of the DAC and what kind of outputs IT has.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

So instead of any news on the Bit One HD we get this instead https://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/news/hertz-h8-dsp-processor/ . WTF? Rumor has it the price will be around $1500? They havent released specs on it yet but based on images and basic description it appears to only have analog out? No ditigial out? Sigh


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeG37 said:


> So instead of any news on the Bit One HD we get this instead https://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/news/hertz-h8-dsp-processor/ . WTF? Rumor has it the price will be around $1500? They havent released specs on it yet but based on images and basic description it appears to only have analog out? No ditigial out? Sigh


Looks like they re-branded the Bit Ten. They are showing pics of the Bit One HD and including it in their demo vehicles, but no official announcement or info yet. Today is the last day of CES so hopefully they do it already.


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

Video for the Bit One HD is up on their Facebook page for anyone that wants to check it out.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

maximus5403 said:


> Video for the Bit One HD is up on their Facebook page for anyone that wants to check it out.



Wow!

96kHz sample rate
2 digital inputs
FIR filters or IIR filters (user choice)
Daisy chain possible for 2 units


Impressive work from Audison. Can't wait to learn more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Uh oh. I see some more Audison goods in that Audi.  nice! That DSP Pro will be up for grabs. LOL


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Wow!
> 
> 96kHz sample rate
> 2 digital inputs
> ...


i think you of all people know that when dealing with audison "accessories", that were going to have to wait for real world results and reviews to actually get excited about it


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

They need to revise that POS bit play.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

edzyy said:


> They need to revise that POS bit play.



They're finally updating the firmware as announced at CES. For the record I've heard the Bit Play and it's redonkulously good SQ as John can attest. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

If the firmware update fixes all the main issues people have with it, then I will be buying one very soon. Right now I have a blown AV 5.1k that I need to take care of first, or I should say, the guys who installed it need to take care of it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> They're finally updating the firmware as announced at CES. For the record I've heard the Bit Play and it's redonkulously good SQ as John can attest.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Might sound great, but from what we can see from a few people it's bugs make it pretty much useless for most people

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> i think you of all people know that when dealing with audison "accessories", that were going to have to wait for real world results and reviews to actually get excited about it



True, but all I said was I want to learn more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Might sound great, but from what we can see from a few people it's bugs make it pretty much useless for most people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Yeah hopefully they'll have the kinks worked out on the update. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> Yeah hopefully they'll have the kinks worked out on the update.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully, cause i really wanted one


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

If I just get Gapless Playback and Resume Play, I will be thrilled.

Those are the 2 big features I need that would improve the experience for me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> If I just get Gapless Playback and Resume Play, I will be thrilled.
> 
> Those are the 2 big features I need that would improve the experience for me.


I forget your review, I should go find it. But what else have you found to be downsides? What about good things about it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Niick said:


> Ya know what all DSP manufacturers should start doing?
> They should start putting a little steering wheel remote port on their DSP's the same way even inexpensive decks almost all seem to have now.
> 
> Now that I think about it....what the hell!! Why don't they? That's retarded!


Not so simple, Nick. In order for this to work the way customers would expect it to work is that the interface would have to redirect only the volume info while passing the track up and down and other functions to the radio. 

We aren't all retarded.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

subterFUSE said:


> New AudioFrog DSP/Amp has that.


My prototype amp doesn't include that. It includes some direct control inputs to the DSPs that can be programmed for rotary encoders, switches and pots.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah. My bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well I just talked with my installer and he said the Bit One HD isnt even in full production yet and the unit they had at CES was the only prototype. They expect to possibly start delivering them in the 2nd quarter, most likely June.


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeG37 said:


> Well I just talked with my installer and he said the Bit One HD isnt even in full production yet and the unit they had at CES was the only prototype. They expect to possibly start delivering them in the 2nd quarter, most likely June.


Well that sucks! They first showed this off last year at CES, that's an awful long time before starting production. I may just get a Bit One and forget rear fill since it can only do 8 channels.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Still no word on the firmware release for the Bit Play HD? Tried getting some info from my installer but he hasnt really installed any of them yet so he isnt on top of it.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

JakeG37 said:


> Still no word on the firmware release for the Bit Play HD? Tried getting some info from my installer but he hasnt really installed any of them yet so he isnt on top of it.


April is when Audison said it will be released. On their Facebook.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Anybody else seriously intrigued by the claimed FIR filtering that will be available with the Bit One HD? I'm SERIOUSLY looking forward to playing with this thing. I wonder how many taps each FIR filter will be able to accommodate?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Not so simple, Nick. In order for this to work the way customers would expect it to work is that the interface would have to redirect only the volume info while passing the track up and down and other functions to the radio.
> 
> We aren't all retarded.


i was thinking like, ya know how the RF 360.3 dsp has a volume control. How bout controlling that SAME volume control with a PAC module?? Why won't that work exactly? 

And Andy, I wasn't even remotely thinking of you when I said "DSP manufacturers" 

I know you're not retarded. 

But what I didn't know was that you're a dsp manufacturer......

I thought Audiofrog made speakers. 

If you do make a DSP, and it has a controller with a volume control, what would be awesome would be if at the very least it had a shaft that stuck out when the knob was removed this way I could attach a little stepper motor drive that could be actuated from a....wait for it......PAC module (and maybe an Arduino) 

I bet ya that's possible. 

One of the things that I've had ALOT of customers ask about is "wait a minute, you mean I can't control the volume from my steering wheel buttons, and this thing costs HOW MUCH!?"

You're gonna have to work pretty hard to convince me that you smart engineer types can't think of a way to control the same circuit with a pac module that the little rotary encoder controls when I turn it with my hand. 

Come on man, look at all the stuff you figure out.


Edit: if you (the dsp manufacturers) HAD a volume control port for a PAC module, if you at least GAVE US the option to connect our PAC modules to the dsp INSTEAD of the deck, then I'll bet ya that PAC, being that now it's their problem, will figure out how to either make a module that allows you to select which commands will get passed thru to the device its controlling, thus allowing the customer to simply purchase two modules, one for the deck, one for the dsp. 

OR, they make a module with dual outputs, each one selectable as to which commands will be passed thru.

Then I think, the MAJORITY of the time, we sell dsp's to people RETAINING THE FACTORY SOURCE UNITS. Therefore, the only command the PAC module will need to control IS the dsp's volume. Track and source will remain controlled by the factory deck, since it's staying in the car.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

It sucks to have to wait until April for the firmware update. I really want to get this but not until the update is avail. Between this and the Bit One HD, I will not have my system completed the way I want until July (estimated release date for Bit One HD).


----------



## m3clubracer (Feb 5, 2016)

JakeG37, did/do you have a bose system nor base?


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

m3clubracer said:


> JakeG37, did/do you have a bose system nor base?


I had the Bose Studio on Wheels.


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeG37 said:


> It sucks to have to wait until April for the firmware update. I really want to get this but not until the update is avail. Between this and the Bit One HD, I will not have my system completed the way I want until July (estimated release date for Bit One HD).


US Distributor just told my dealer they are not expecting the Bit One HD to be released until November. Considering the DRC-MP was announced/released in November and still can't be purchased in the US yet doesn't surprise me.


----------



## JakeG37 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very disappointing.. almost as disappointing as my installer constantly suffering from Alzheimers when I ask about the progress on my a-pillars. Somehow telling him 6-8 times repeatedly that I wanted them to be finished when I came back from a 3 day business trip wasnt enough. So, I called him on Wed asking if he was on track to finish them by Sat (today) and he was like, "I thought I had a couple of weeks before you needed them." Sorry, I digress.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anybody have any updates on this product. It seems that is will also include the ability to utilize FIR filters. Very intriguing. I heard rumors that it maybe coming soon.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

It's Audison. That means when they announce something it maybe will be out 2 years later, if at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> It's Audison. That means when they announce something it maybe will be out 2 years later, if at all.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Any day now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> Any day now....



Any day until what?

Until they make another post on their Facebook about how proud they are of a product that's still vaporware? :laugh:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

1700? Rather get a DSP Pro (or Mosconi 8to12) and call it a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

MrGreen83 said:


> 1700? Rather get a DSP Pro (or Mosconi 8to12) and call it a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'll be.. They used my recommendation for the correction on NOT being the 2nd but the 3rd to do input TA correction. 

And yes on that.. I'd rock a Helix DSP Pro over about anything out there from Italia or otherwise unless I could win a lottery and run some Brax gear. Audiotec-Fischer IMHO has it going on. Perfect? Oh no not even close, but they at least aren't waiting a year for firmware updates, they answer questions and provide the support, and they're not asking bloated MSRP's like that number above. Audison/Hertz and Mosconi/Gladen I believe would do well to make some attention to AF who in my opinion is delivering better value in the higher end gear. Might be overly bold statements so IMHO with emphasis on the H.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Any day until what?
> 
> Until they make another post on their Facebook about how proud they are of a product that's still vaporware? :laugh:


yo audison is sick yo dont be like that


----------



## OldNewb (Sep 30, 2016)

They may be slow on updates and product release. Maybe they are waiting until it's perfect. 
I think a lot forget if it wasn't for them we wouldn't be where we are now.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

OldNewb said:


> Maybe they are waiting until it's perfect.



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

When Audiofrog drops a DSP, it's gonna be over for a few product lines in the U.S. 

They are already delivering superb quality as far as speakers & customer service go. There will be no need to "wait" on Audison anymore because we will have everything we need. 

(Probably at a better price point as well) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNewb (Sep 30, 2016)

I've never had a problem with audison. I really didn't like the SR amps, weak little things. 
The Bit has always been a strong preformer but it did show it's age. 

As for this Audiofrog that's been mentioned, what's the info on it? 
I just got my 6to8 dialed in by if it's special I may have to try it out


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

My issue with Audison is that every time they "announce" a new product or update...a year OR TWO goes by before it's actually released. 

That's bad for customer service. Example: they announce an update to the Bit Play HD to fix some issues that CUSTOMERS (meaning already spent their hard earned money) were having. Of course the customers have been sitting around waiting on this update forEVER and still nothing. 

When they "announced" the new Mille Legend subwoofers, it was like more than a year later before they were actually available. 

Stop telling us about stuff and posting on Facebook how great your product is, and all these awards it has received, etc.....while we still wait on it lol. That's just ridiculous. 

Not even so much the product releases but the update. Don't lie to ur customers who have invested in your product. 



As far as the Audiofrog DSP, Andy says the software is finished, just got some other stuff to do. Looking forward to seeing the finished result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...hannel-platform.html#/topics/291594?_k=qjgisg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNewb (Sep 30, 2016)

I guess I never followed the industry that close, I've only looked at stuff that was already available. 

Audiofrog is Gary Biggs right? I've seen the name Andy but I can't place it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> My issue with Audison is that every time they "announce" a new product or update...a year OR TWO goes by before it's actually released.
> 
> That's bad for customer service. Example: they announce an update to the Bit Play HD to fix some issues that CUSTOMERS (meaning already spent their hard earned money) were having. Of course the customers have been sitting around waiting on this update forEVER and still nothing.
> 
> ...



now your getting it


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.me-mag.com/blogs/item/43070-q-a-andy-wehmeyer-of-audiofrog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I got an email today that the Software for the Bit One HD is now available for download, but a serial number is required to access it.

If anyone can get a serial number, I can test drive the software for a review.


----------

